
Frontier will charge up to $89 for social distancing on flights - samizdis
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2020/05/frontier-will-charge-up-to-89-for-social-distancing-on-flights/
======
mytailorisrich
If social distancing is deemed a public health necessity then it should be
made compulsory on flights. It makes no sense to let people decide what they
prefer.

But it should be obvious that if planes lose one third of their seats then the
cost of flying will increase in proportion, and perhaps more because of the
state of the market.

------
samizdis
> The extra fee for a guaranteed empty middle seat will be between $39 and
> $89, depending on the route. It will be in effect starting this Friday and
> run at least through the end of August, if not later.

